# Key System Error



## rahmanrudy (Feb 28, 2021)

Hii All...
Did anyone ever face this problem:









this error keep showing up when in standby and i need to push the start/stop button several times before the engine turn-on.

also this show up in the display:









If anyone ever face this problem, please guide me to fix this. All of your help are very appreciated.

Btw, Im using T32 year 2015.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you changed the battery on the fob key?


----------



## rahmanrudy (Feb 28, 2021)

otomodo said:


> Have you changed the battery on the fob key?


yes, i have change the battery on both fob


----------



## rahmanrudy (Feb 28, 2021)

Update:
I tried to have Nissan to check for the problems and they say the problem was “Assy Steering Lock”.

anyone have any experience fixing this module ?

Nissan offer me the price of 700$ to change this module with the New one. But, they dont have the stock of it and i need to wait for 3 month.


----------



## JPK (14 d ago)

Hi, I’ve hit the same issue. I rang Nissan who advised to turn the steering wheel quite vigorously as they find it is sometimes linked to the steering lock. That didn’t work for me but then I tried using the steering reach/rake adjustment and that seemed to sort the issue so seems a loose/malfunctioning connection or similar. Did you change the module and did that put an end to the issue?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nissan eliminated most steering locks (ESCL's) on USDM cars after about the '10 model year and had a recall to remove them from '09~'10 Altimas and Maximas. The recall basically used a dummy ESCL (ESCL Emulator) to replace the lock. Since that time there have been a number of similar emulators available from the aftermarket. We don't have Exxie documentation here in the 'States, but if your ESCL looks like this,,,









...or this...








...then chances are you can replace it with an aftermarket ESCL emulator and eliminate your issue.


----------

